

People who cross deserts and seas to reach Europe not likely to be slackers - zabramow
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21662547-bigger-welcome-mat-would-be-europes-own-interest-let-them-and-let-them-earn?fsrc=scn/tw/te/pe/ed/lettheminandletthemearn

======
prawn
I wonder if people who work online and already face fairly direct competition
from a global workforce are more open to this line of thinking?

